
Show HN: NanoNets, One Click Machine Learning API - prats226
http://www.nanonets.ai
======
prats226
We are building an easy to use ML API. Uploading sample data automatically
creates a new model. It requires no parameter tuning and much less data
(1/10th). We currently have two models active, Object Detection and Image
Classification.

Please try out the API and suggest improvements. Also help us decide what
models to build next.

